# Cool "new" PB feature!



## newcreature (Aug 18, 2012)

I just discovered that I can email threads. This is coming in very handy, since I can email a closed thread to go through later and more intimately read and research the responses. Awesome!

For those of you who don't know, with the desired thread open, click the drop-down on "Thread Tools", then click "Email this page".

What cool features do you use?


----------



## newcreature (Aug 18, 2012)

Well, I thought it was cool, but it doesn't seem to be working for me


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 18, 2012)

Cool enough. I wasn't aware of that.

I use the printable thread facility occasionally to print out more long and complicated threads that I'm interested in.


----------



## newcreature (Aug 18, 2012)

Peairtach said:


> Cool enough. I wasn't aware of that.
> 
> I use the printable thread facility occasionally to print out more long and complicated threads that I'm interested in.



This is what I might end up having to do. Thanks.


----------



## JoannaV (Aug 18, 2012)

All it seems to do is send a link to the page. So it could serve a purpose if you wanted to keep track of which threads you want to re-read. I suppose being able to actually email threads in their entirety could lead to private threads being publicised. The bad thing about this feature is that some PBers send too many mass emails


----------



## py3ak (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes, it's just the link. And it won't by pass the security.


----------



## newcreature (Aug 18, 2012)

It doesn't even email anything to me. Maybe I am not authorized to email pages? I spent the morning emailing about 10 threads to myself, but when I checked my email I had no new messages. I guess I could always paste the link from the address bar and email it directly to myself.


----------



## JennyG (Aug 18, 2012)

what would happen if I "subscribed to this thread"?


----------



## newcreature (Aug 18, 2012)

JennyG said:


> what would happen if I "subscribed to this thread"?



Thanks Jenny. That didn't work, either. I give up. Thanks.


----------



## JennyG (Aug 19, 2012)

newcreature said:


> Originally Posted by JennyG
> what would happen if I "subscribed to this thread"?
> Thanks Jenny. That didn't work, either. I give up. Thanks.



That wasn't really so much a suggestion as it was a confession of ignorance


----------



## py3ak (Aug 19, 2012)

newcreature said:


> It doesn't even email anything to me. Maybe I am not authorized to email pages? I spent the morning emailing about 10 threads to myself, but when I checked my email I had no new messages. I guess I could always paste the link from the address bar and email it directly to myself.



When I tried it, it went into my spam folder.


----------



## Berean (Aug 19, 2012)

When I tried it, nothing ever arrived in any folder. Even after hours of waiting. Strange.

--------------edit---------------

The email just arrived, almost 4 hours after I sent it from the PB. Better late than never I guess.


----------



## newcreature (Aug 19, 2012)

py3ak said:


> When I tried it, it went into my spam folder.


I'm using Gmail and can't seem to find my spam folder. I will have to search the settings for this.




Berean said:


> The email just arrived, almost 4 hours after I sent it from the PB. Better late than never I guess.


Still nothing for me


----------



## Andres (Aug 19, 2012)

I tried it to my office email and it worked. I use Outlook. It was delayed approx 10-15 mins, but it eventually came through as the link to the thread.


----------



## newcreature (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok, here's the update... they were in the spam folder. Thanks everyone, thanks Ruben!


----------

